# Pioneer KEX-20 ( hope this is not too long winded)



## Captain Kyle (May 18, 2020)

I have searched the internet for a while and just stumbled on this website. There is not a very big community when it comes to vintage car audio equipment nice to see there is some other people that appreciate this sort of thing. I have a 1986 Silverado I am running a Pioneer KEX-20 stereo with a gm-40 amplifier for rear speakers I have a nice set of Pioneer ts-411 (size 4"x10") I have two issues I am having a difficult time identifying what would be a good replacement for my dash speakers. I should be able to fit some 4" speakers and I would like to stick with the pioneer theme and era correct. Any model recommendations would greatly appreciated. On another note as stated before I have a Pioneer KEX-20 stereo, I have never had both knobs for it though I have always run a very similar replacement, maybe someone has a lead on a original brushed aluminum knob. Sorry about the crummy picture I actually took a picture of the photo on my cell phone using my tablet.


----------



## Captain Kyle (May 18, 2020)

I have finally found success in finding a knob for my stereo. This week I have put some real effort into finding one. Any advice on a pair of speakers would still very much be appreciated. Preferable vintage pioneer in a 3.5 - 4 inch size.


----------

